
Cisco's Layoffs Are Just the Tip of the Spear for Tech - eande
http://fortune.com/2016/08/18/expect-more-tech-layoffs/
======
niftich
This "analysis" isn't much of one, and makes little sense.

I get that the move to the cloud lessens the demand for datacenter hardware by
smaller players who run datacenters for themselves. But it doesn't depress the
demand for hardware on behalf of vendors who equip datacenters and operate
cloud platforms and the like.

Therefore, I'd fully expect positions like sales and support to decline, but
at the end of the day, hardware still has to get built, and performance
improvements and innovations still have to happen; just that the final
operator will be Amazon, Google, and Microsoft, not RandomMediumBigCorp. So
what gives?

------
bifrost
The more connected our offices are, the more equipment we need for them to
ensure things work correctly. Cisco laying off folks doesn't really disturb
me, it just points at how bloated Cisco is.

